# End result, super mack enigmas?



## RURAL GECKOS (Dec 22, 2007)

So, please ,please,please talk to me in english and not all your genetic speal, is it possible for me to produce super mack enigmas? I have a male tang enigma and 2 female super snows?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

in first generation no.
I believe BOTH parents have to carry snow for the offspring to be super snows.
So you'd ideally need;
Snow Enigma x Snow or something of similar combo.


----------



## RURAL GECKOS (Dec 22, 2007)

so can i produce a snow enigma? will young super snows from the origanal pair carry enigma genes and visa versa?


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

2nd generation you could.both have to have the snow genes you see.if you got a mack enigma out of the 1st generation and bred it back to the super snow then you might get super snow enigmas out of it,super snows,chance of macks i think.gazz will give you a break down on it im sure.:whistling2:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, so slow time. this year if you breed your enigma to your super snow's you'll get 50% mack snow 50% mack snow enigma. 
than next year take a mack snow enigma and breed it with it's super snow mother, you could then get 25% mack snow 25% mack snow enigma, 25% super snow 25% super snow enigma. 
the %'s are chance of occurance per egg not clutch, so you could get all mack snows or you could get all super snow enigmas, it's pot luck. but there is possibility of producing a super snow enigma in the second year of breeding.


----------



## RURAL GECKOS (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for speaking english :2thumb: so now i wait nervously to see enigma babies from these eggs, and hold on to them tight till next year. would it be less interesting to just buy a super mack snow enigma? :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

RURAL GECKOS said:


> So, please ,please,please talk to me in english and not all your genetic speal, is it possible for me to produce super mack enigmas? I have a male tang enigma and 2 female super snows?


FIRST.

[1C]Enigma X Super snow = .

Snow.
[1C]Snow enigma:thumb:.
----
THEN.

[1C]Snow enigma X Snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.
Snow.
[1C]Snow enigma.
Super snow.
[1C]Super snow enigma:2thumb:.
----
OR.

[1C]Snow enigma X Super snow = .

Snow.
[1C]Snow enigma.
Super snow.
[1C]Super snow enigma:2thumb:.

OR.

[1C]Snow enigma X [1C]Snow enigma = .

Normal.
[1C]Enigma.
[1C]Enigma.
Snow.
[1C]Snow enigma.
[2C]Snow enigma.
Super snow.
[1C]Super snow enigma:2thumb:.
[2C]Super snow enigma:2thumb:.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

so confusing


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

The last option would be nice if you could get a super snow enigma with two copies of the enigma gene. if you paired it with a super snow you would get a super snow enigma every time.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

meatgecko said:


> The last option would be nice if you could get a super snow enigma with two copies of the enigma gene. if you paired it with a super snow you would get a super snow enigma every time.


and before you get any ideas you not having any of my super snows!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

meatgecko said:


> The last option would be nice if you could get a super snow enigma with two copies of the enigma gene. if you paired it with a super snow you would get a super snow enigma every time.


there's no proof, but it is believed that it's the homozygous form of the enigma which has the most issues, with (from what i've read) a higher number of egg failures, deformities and "enigma" issues.

please someone correct me if they have some more info, but this was the last thing I read.


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

Where did you read that Kirsten? Not doubting you just very intrested in the enigma in general


----------

